# upper abs?



## pippin17 (Jun 12, 2004)

what is the best method to workout just the upper section of your abs? I do crunches, sit ups, and the ab roller and it seems like only my middle section is getting a work out. My upper abs are very small, then the middle is to big, it looks wierd, plz help


----------



## P-funk (Jun 12, 2004)

diet.....if you want to see them then diet.......all that other stuff is great for core training and strengthening your abs but to see the muscles you need to get rid of the fat the lies on top of them.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2004)

when someone figures out how to isolate the _upper abs_ please let me know.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 12, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> when someone figures out how to isolate the _upper abs_ please let me know.


LMAO, I was thinking the same thing but I didn't want to go there and start that debate.  The recuts abdominus is one muscle, there are no upper or lower abs.  Prince, it seems like you and I are always in the middle of the upper chest and upper abs debate...lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Prince, it seems like you and I are always in the middle of the upper chest and upper abs debate...lol


I was just thinking that, I was like damn these two always get stuck talking about these things.  Its b/c you two rock lol!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2004)

maybe everyone else is right and we're wrong...you can isolate your upper abs.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> maybe everyone else is right and we're wrong...you can isolate your upper abs.


Wait you mean no one told you yet?!? Have you been living under a rock or something...of course you can isolate your upper abs and you can even change the shape of your chest from rounded to a perfect square just by changing your grip strength.


----------



## billytk1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Easiest way to develop your upper abs is to isolate them!  Just get on an Ab machine (Sitting crunch machine), lower the seat until the pad is on the upper part of the chest muscles to where if you looked down your chin would immediately hit the pad!  make sure the weight is set to where you fatigue around the 6-8 rep mark and crunch away!  you are isolating your upper abs, its what i do and it works!  good luck!


----------

